# Our little Bitsy is gone



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so, so sorry. Sending hugs and prayers. So glad she passed peacefully.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear of Bitsy's passing.

RIP Bitsy........


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Sleep softly, sweet Bitsy


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh, I am so sorry for your loss of Bitsy. She was a fine girl. We have a Bitsy (LilBit), too. My sincere condolences on your loss.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Evan,

I am so sorry for your loss. May all your loving memories of Bitsy offer you comfort and ease your grief.

May all the dogs that have passed on before her guide her across the bridge where she can hunt and play until you meet again.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sympathies Evan....


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of your Bitsy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I used to wish that was the way we would find our old Apache when it was clear her time was winding down. It's a great gift to be relieved of making that final decision. Godspeed sweetheart


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

R.I.P Bitsy
Gone but never forgotten.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss....sleep with the angels Bits..


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. Bitsy died on her own terms, how sad for you but what a blessing for her. Run free sweetie.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

My condolences to you and your family, how shocking. I hope my Angelina goes that way but not too soon. I hope your memories help to heal the sadness in the months to come. I am sorry. K


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry for the loss of your special girl. She sounds like she was quite the gift.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bitsy*

I am so very, very, sorry about your Bitsy.
What a precious name.
So glad she died at home.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sincerely sorry you have lost your little Bitsy.
Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss! Seems like she enjoyed every day with you and lived a long and happy life. Prayers for you and Bitsy as she reaches Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss. 

RIP sweet Bitsy...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so sorry for your grief, but glad you were so blessed to have a dog as wonderful as Bitsy sounds in your life. When you are able, I'd love to hear some of her best stories, I bet you have some good ones.... Peace to you and the dog you're missing.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss of little Bitsy. May she live on through her videos and rest in peace, watching tv on her pillow across the bridge.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Run free, sweet girl. I am very sorry to hear about your loss. What a peaceful way to go, though.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry that you lost Bitsy. I know how much it hurts.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

May she have many ducks in heaven...


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I am so sorry for the ache in your heart but so pleased for her quick passing...sleep tight Bitsy, run and play free and say hi to Cracker for me x


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Evan. They take a little piece of our heart with them.


----------

